# Foreskin Restoration



## stan584 (Aug 18, 2019)

What are your thoughts on the subject of foreskin restoration?


----------



## ES 195 (Aug 18, 2019)

It's stupid and the people who worry about it are also stupid.


----------



## stan584 (Aug 18, 2019)

"It's stupid and the people who worry about it are also stupid."

Why do you say that?


----------



## Revan (Aug 18, 2019)

stan584 said:


> "It's stupid and the people who worry about it are also stupid."
> 
> Why do you say that?


Because the loss of it isn't that big of a deal and no matter how hard you try to restore it you'll never actually restore it.


----------



## ES 195 (Aug 18, 2019)

stan584 said:


> "It's stupid and the people who worry about it are also stupid."
> 
> Why do you say that?


Because I think it's stupid and the people who worry about it are stupid.


----------



## PL 001 (Aug 18, 2019)

It's re.tarded, and so are the pathetic guys obsessing over it.


----------



## Mediocre (Aug 18, 2019)

I researched this quite a bit since a few years ago there was a /pol/ thread about it and came to the conclusion that it's not worth using those shitty devices that stretches whatever you have left to try and create a new foreskin since it just isn't the same and the benefits are minimal compared to what you have to go though.

Also the surgical option is pretty much the same thing as stretching since they're just making a cock sleeve, maybe you'll get a little more sensitivity but it's minimal at best.

Thankfully I am not a burger so I was spared being butchered to make anti-aging cosmetics.


----------



## Arctic Fox (Aug 18, 2019)

Look, we're not a support forum for faggots crying about foreskins. Try incel.is or 8chan... Wait...


----------



## stan584 (Aug 18, 2019)

"no matter how hard you try to restore it you'll never actually restore it."

It isn't 100%, but I definately pass for gentile.

"Because I think it's stupid and the people who worry about it are stupid."

What specific thing that they do makes you think that?


----------



## Flávia’s Cleaning Service (Aug 18, 2019)

Bear with me because I'm powerleveling here but my dick already stinks bad enough for me to not consider restoring my foreskin.

Horrifying reacts only.


----------



## Vampirella (Aug 18, 2019)

Why did you join the form just to talk about foreskin.


----------



## John Q Niggerfaggot (Aug 18, 2019)

I have approximately the respect for this as I have for trannies. 

Hint: it involves euthanasia


----------



## Jmz_33 (Aug 18, 2019)

Man, the doctor must’ve cut a little more than just the foreskin off OP’s penis for him to care some much about penis skin repairment.


----------



## Billy_Mays_SixPack (Aug 18, 2019)

Obsessing over foreskin seems pretty gay tbh.


----------



## John Q Niggerfaggot (Aug 18, 2019)

Billy_Mays_SixPack said:


> Obsessing over foreskin seems pretty gay tbh.


Seriously, OP could be a rabbi with this level of foreskin concern.


----------



## Eryngium (Aug 18, 2019)

Are you an @*Asterisk* sock?


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 18, 2019)

I can understand being kinda pissed off that the decision to remove a very sensitive portion of your anatomy was made without your input, but I don't think stretching your shaft skin to make it look like a forskin is going to do anything.



Mediocre said:


> I researched this quite a bit since a few years ago there was a /pol/ thread about it and came to the conclusion that it's not worth using those shitty devices that stretches whatever you have left to try and create a new foreskin since it just isn't the same and the benefits are minimal compared to what you have to go though.


You trying to tell me this looks more like a torture device than anything else?


----------



## stan584 (Aug 18, 2019)

"I don't think stretching your shaft skin to make it look like a forskin is going to do anything."

It already has. I quite easily pass for uncircumcised.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 18, 2019)

Did you sign up for kiwi farms to ask for wang advice?
Post photos of your frankenpenis with the fake foreskin. I've never seen one with stretch marks.


----------



## Vampirella (Aug 18, 2019)

stan584 said:


> "I don't think stretching your shaft skin to make it look like a forskin is going to do anything."
> 
> It already has. I quite easily pass for uncircumcised.





If you click on this little part right here, you can quote the post you want to reply to.

Also pics to prove it.


----------



## stan584 (Aug 18, 2019)

Nekromantik2 said:


> Also pics to prove it.



Of course I have pics. Presuming I can post them on this post.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Aug 18, 2019)

Hahahaha OP was mutilated and now he's le sad about it.


----------



## Jmz_33 (Aug 18, 2019)

stan584 said:


> Of course I have pics. Presuming I can post them on this post.







Well... you can...


----------



## Womanhorse (Aug 18, 2019)

I can't begin to imagine what kind of sad life you live if you came to the farms just to talk about your butchered cock and foreskin problems. 

Also a foreskin will not magically net you mad pussy; Its not about what features your tool has, it's how you use it that actually counts.


----------



## stan584 (Aug 18, 2019)

Here it is!


Spoiler: gross nsfw


----------



## NoBully (Aug 18, 2019)

stan584 said:


> Here it is!







Where?


----------



## Jmz_33 (Aug 18, 2019)

stan584 said:


> Here it is!


Here is what?


----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 18, 2019)

Based and redpilled.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 18, 2019)

lol babydick


----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 18, 2019)

Big Bad Fish said:


> lol babydick


Hey, my father was a baby.


----------



## Eryngium (Aug 18, 2019)

stan584 said:


> Here it is!


God bless you OP, hope you have a wonderful night.


----------



## Rice Is Ready (Aug 18, 2019)

WinterMoonsLight said:


> It's re.tarded, and so are the pathetic guys obsessing over it.



Are you implying these guys are pathetic???


----------



## OB 946 (Aug 18, 2019)

stan584 said:


> Here it is!


Why did you make me look at this with my own eyes?


----------



## stan584 (Aug 18, 2019)

Crippled Eagle said:


> Why did you make me look at this with my own eyes?


To prove restoration has potential to fix a penis?


----------



## Violence Jack (Aug 18, 2019)

woah nobody told me OP was cool. thread 5 starred


----------



## Vampirella (Aug 18, 2019)

stan584 said:


> To prove restoration has potential to fix a penis?


I think you may need a bit more  help then that.


----------



## OB 946 (Aug 18, 2019)

stan584 said:


> To prove restoration has potential to fix a penis?


You're a fucking weirdo dude. Why do you even care? Stretching what you've got isn't going to replace what the rabbi took.


----------



## Babyspackle (Aug 18, 2019)

I can see the argument around losing 2/3 of your nerve endings is genital mutilation or some shit, but the skin / the appearance / this whole fucking thread what the fuck is the point of any of this shit? You actually created a sockpuppet for this convo and to post your peen w/o spoilering gtfo


----------



## stan584 (Aug 18, 2019)

Crippled Eagle said:


> You're a fucking weirdo dude. Why do you even care? Stretching what you've got isn't going to replace what the rabbi took.


It RESTORES what Rabbi ForeskinSnatcher took!


----------



## Womanhorse (Aug 19, 2019)

stan584 said:


> To prove restoration has potential to fix a penis?



Nigga I think you broke whatever was left of your dick. It looks like a fucking lamprey and no one wants one of those things swimming up their nether regions. Just accept your loss in life and stop abusing your little buddy


----------



## Exuvia (Aug 19, 2019)

What made you feel that this forum in particular was a place you needed to evangelize to?


----------



## OB 946 (Aug 19, 2019)

stan584 said:


> It RESTORES what Rabbi ForeskinSnatcher took!


No it doesn't. Everyone quotes this meme about nerve endings which really isn't even accurate. Those nerve endings are in the frenulum which a non botched, modern circumcision shouldn't take anyway. Even then, even if there are millions of nerve endings in the skin covering the the sensitive part of your cock, once that shit is cut away it's cut away. It's gone. It's done. in the trash. Anyone that claims otherwise is lying or misinformed. 

You don't have a foreskin, you have a loose cock shaft. Just like trannies don't have vaginas, they have gaping flesh wounds.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 19, 2019)

OP needs another circumcision.


----------



## Vampirella (Aug 19, 2019)

I just want to say. I'm sorry I asked for pics. I thought it would be funny, not sad.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Aug 19, 2019)

Ladies and gentleman, the most pointless post I've seen this summer... Why?

Why come here with this? I know there has to be a support group for you sad Godless fags, I can even tell you where it is no matter where you live, go to anyone in your town or city and ask them

"Where is the model train store?"

Boom that's where you meet such sad degenerates, have fun with your weird looking dick and trying to explain to literally every decent man/woman why you wanted your dick to look like a mole rat with fetal alcohol syndrome


----------



## Titty Figurine (Aug 19, 2019)

I mean, at least it's a refreshing change of pace. Normally when genitals are a featured topic it's someone exceptionally removing them.

You're... Exceptionally adding to them. 

That doesn't change the fact that this is still a terrible place to humblebrag about your dick skin.


----------



## stan584 (Aug 19, 2019)

Nekromantik2 said:


> I just want to say. I'm sorry I asked for pics. I thought it would be funny, not sad.


How is it sad?


----------



## OB 946 (Aug 19, 2019)

stan584 said:


> How is it sad?


Because it looks like a drowned naked mole rat, but a baby one. So small.


----------



## Okkervils (Aug 19, 2019)

stan584 said:


> How is it sad?



Post more.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Aug 19, 2019)

I feel like we all grew a little, here. Except for OP, he's really stretching it. I can understand being a little cut up about this, but holy mohely lolcalmdown.


----------



## Vampirella (Aug 19, 2019)

stan584 said:


> How is it sad?


I pray that you're a grower, because you not a shower.


----------



## LD 3187 (Aug 19, 2019)

stan584 said:


> How is it sad?


It looks like an upside down clay pot. It's a great vagina drier tho.


----------



## Ebonic Tutor (Aug 19, 2019)

I wish I had a fiveskin honestly. Now that they took my foreskin I've got two skins instead of one skin to go.


----------



## stan584 (Aug 19, 2019)

Okkervils said:


> Post more.





Spoiler


----------



## Violence Jack (Aug 19, 2019)

Nekromantik2 said:


> I pray that you're a grower, because you not a shower.


oof, call the dog house because that's _ruff_.

Edit: oh nvm.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 19, 2019)

stan584 said:


> Here it is!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: gross nsfw
> ...


Aha, a ginger. 
That explains a lot.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Aug 19, 2019)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> Aha, a ginger.
> That explains a lot.


First God cuts his soul out in the womb, then his mick parents send him off to the catholics for a little pruning.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Aug 19, 2019)

stan584 said:


> Snip


NO NO NO! ITS ALL WRONG.

We need to see the skin peeled back (that's the real test) then we need a sign saying "hey kiwi farms" with time on it so we know this is real

And then for Dessert you gotta get it hard


----------



## Okkervils (Aug 19, 2019)

Did it hurt?


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Aug 19, 2019)

Even Odder said:


> NO NO NO! ITS ALL WRONG.
> 
> We need to see the skin peeled back (that's the real test) then we need a sign saying "hey kiwi farms" with time on it so we know this is real
> 
> And then for Desert you gotta get it hard


He should also shave his pubes into a heart shape


----------



## Revan (Aug 19, 2019)

Okkervils said:


> Did it hurt?


It certainly hurts to look at it.


----------



## Vampirella (Aug 19, 2019)

Revan said:


> It certainly hurts to look at it.


I know I'm hurting a bit.


----------



## NoBully (Aug 19, 2019)

I thought this thread was gonna be about ethics in foreskin restoration, but instead i get dick pics and clone threads. This is not how i thought my night would go.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Aug 19, 2019)

Nekromantik2 said:


> I know I'm hurting a bit.


REEE U CAN'T KNO HIS PAIN ROASTIE


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Aug 19, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> He should also shave his pubes into a heart shape


Now we are fuckin talking.

Come on Romeo, it's time to make some real moves and if you play your cards right we could probably hook you up with an actual vagina to play with. I recommend @DocHoliday1977  or @LagoonaBlue maybe @Dopey Cunt 

Are you a my Little pony fan by chance? @stan584


----------



## Vampirella (Aug 19, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> REEE U CAN'T KNO HIS PAIN ROASTIE


It's true. I don't know the pain of having such a sad penis that the only way it will get seen by other living people is if I post in on a forum that's for laughing at retards. He suffers more then any of us.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 19, 2019)

So, how much time and money have you spent to achieve this result @stan584?


----------



## オウム (Aug 19, 2019)

I think of it as a "if you don't have it you don't know what you're missing" sort of thing so anyone really into it must be strange and trying to compensation for something in their life.


----------



## Vampirella (Aug 19, 2019)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> So, how much time and money have you spent to achieve this result @stan584?


What if Jews came up with foreskin restoration just to make money, and to steal more foreskins.


----------



## AJ 447 (Aug 19, 2019)

I'm fucking flabbergasted. No woman wants that thing anywhere near them. You spent all this time to maybe increase the sensation of your own hand a little.


----------



## オウム (Aug 19, 2019)

Nekromantik2 said:


> What if Jews came up with foreskin restoration just to make money, and to steal more foreskins.


I've heard that there is some skin care lotion made out of Korean baby foreskin, maybe it's connected somehow...


----------



## Violence Jack (Aug 19, 2019)

Nekromantik2 said:


> What if Jews came up with foreskin restoration just to make money, and to steal more foreskins.


I hear rabbis stick em in their martinis.


----------



## NoBully (Aug 19, 2019)

Violence Jack said:


> I hear rabbis stick em in their martinis.


I'm pretty sure they eat them. It's whats give them their powers.


----------



## stan584 (Aug 19, 2019)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> So, how much time and money have you spent to achieve this result @stan584?


4 months.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Aug 19, 2019)

オウム said:


> anyone really into it must be  trying to compensate for something in their life.



 I wonder what that could be...



stan584 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 897604


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Aug 19, 2019)

Nekromantik2 said:


> What if Jews came up with foreskin restoration just to make money, and to steal more foreskins.





オウム said:


> I've heard that there is some skin care lotion made out of Korean baby foreskin, maybe it's connected somehow...





Violence Jack said:


> I hear rabbis stick em in their martinis.


OI VEY SHUT IT DOWN


----------



## stan584 (Aug 19, 2019)

Even Odder said:


> We need to see the skin peeled back (that's the real test) then we need a sign saying "hey kiwi farms" with time on it so we know this is real





Spoiler


----------



## Violence Jack (Aug 19, 2019)

that's not a heart


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Aug 19, 2019)

That could be anybody's horribly deformed pp. Shave the pubes; nobody else is going to see that shit.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Aug 19, 2019)

Alright two out of three

You got us all worked up now finish us off

Get that puppy nice and hard for us you piglet

Edit: also heart shaped pubes then we can have a true intellectual conversation about the ethics of Circumcision


----------



## Revan (Aug 19, 2019)

Whats the point of giving yourself a foreskin if it doesn't have any cheese?


----------



## LD 3187 (Aug 19, 2019)

Can it get hard? How does it look while hard?


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Aug 19, 2019)

Put the taffy stretcher on it while you're at it.


----------



## tehpope (Aug 19, 2019)

stan584 said:


> Here it is!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: gross nsfw
> ...


 Looks like John Bobbitt restored penis.


----------



## Exuvia (Aug 19, 2019)

Why are you subjecting yourself to this kind of humiliation?


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Aug 19, 2019)

Exuvia said:


> Why are you subjecting yourself to this kind of humiliation?


KF is full of humiliation fetishists and their enablers.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Aug 19, 2019)

Which part of the process is harder?  Reattaching the foreskin, or the colonoscopy on the rabbis?


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Aug 19, 2019)

Exuvia said:


> Why are you subjecting yourself to this kind of humiliation?


Honestly I'm not quite sure... I mean those gay jokes I'm making aren't really all that funny but I'm trying my best here with the comic relief @Exuvia  you don't have to get your Peter In a knot over it


----------



## オウム (Aug 19, 2019)

So does the skin act like real foreskin (moist on the inside, clings to the dick) or is it like just regular skin that hangs over the head?


----------



## AJ 447 (Aug 19, 2019)

@stan584 Post a pic of what your dick looked like before you mutilated it


----------



## stan584 (Aug 19, 2019)

オウム said:


> So does the skin act like real foreskin (moist on the inside, clings to the dick) or is it like just regular skin that hangs over the head?


It's moist on the inside.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Aug 19, 2019)

I don't want to have to wash under my foreskin
It is haraam


----------



## LofaSofa (Aug 19, 2019)

what does it smell like


----------



## stan584 (Aug 19, 2019)

emspex said:


> @stan584 Post a pic of what your dick looked like before you mutilated it





Spoiler


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Aug 19, 2019)

I wonder if anybody has ever stretched their foreskin to make a double foreskin. 

Nevermind, of course they have.


----------



## stan584 (Aug 19, 2019)

LofaSofa said:


> what does it smell like


Manly!


----------



## ZooSmell (Aug 19, 2019)

Can't stop laughing at your mutilated cock OP. Are you a recently converted Jew?


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Aug 19, 2019)

Crippled Eagle said:


> No it doesn't. Everyone quotes this meme about nerve endings which really isn't even accurate. Those nerve endings are in the frenulum which a non botched, modern circumcision shouldn't take anyway. Even then, even if there are millions of nerve endings in the skin covering the the sensitive part of your cock, once that shit is cut away it's cut away. It's gone. It's done. in the trash. Anyone that claims otherwise is lying or misinformed.
> 
> You don't have a foreskin, you have a loose cock shaft. Just like trannies don't have vaginas, they have gaping flesh wounds.



Why go that far? 

Someone who was circumcised from birth has no way of contextualizing penile sensation with foreskin.


----------



## stan584 (Aug 19, 2019)

ZooSmell said:


> Can't stop laughing at your mutilated cock OP. Are you a recently converted Jew?


I have always been a gentile. I am simply countering the Jew-mutilation of my pee-pee.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Aug 19, 2019)

stan584 said:


> Snip



Is that all we get?! I mean with the empowerment you feel from being made whole you should at least show off what this Lil puppy can do. I purpose feats of strength, I wanna see acrobatics and some tricks of the trade, show us what we are missing out on with your magical fully skinned dick @stan584


----------



## Arctic Fox (Aug 19, 2019)

This is... a really odd thing to see. I applaud your courage OP. But uh... Why come here and do this?


----------



## Vampirella (Aug 19, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> I wonder if anybody has ever stretched their foreskin to make a double foreskin.


It could be like a shield against the Jew skin stealers.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Aug 19, 2019)

Arctic Fox said:


> This is... a really odd thing to see. I applaud your courage OP. But uh... Why come here and do this?


Shhhhhhh we're going to try to get him to put it in a tin of pudding


----------



## soft kitty (Aug 19, 2019)

Whatever turns you on, buddy.


----------



## El Porko Fako (Aug 19, 2019)

Do spend a lot more time at the urinal now? 

Do gently stroke the foreskin between your thumb and fore finger while whispering sweet little nothings to your pee pee, disregarding the men standing next to you?

Do you lick your fingers, then fondle your foreskin like your turning a page in a book when the pages are stuck together? 

When you see a Native American piece of pottery at the Museum, do you suddenly salivate because the pot looks like your penis and you want to touch it? 

When you go to the beach, do you fantasize about getting sand in your foreskin?

When you go to the aquarium and see a lamprey, do you suddenly get hard because it looks like your pee pee?

Do you ever store extra lint in your foreskin to play with it later?


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Aug 19, 2019)

@Even Odder
HAHAHA GODDEM


----------



## Flávia’s Cleaning Service (Aug 19, 2019)

Duuuuude what if you could just keep regrowing your foreskin and getting circumcised over and over again, then packaging the foreskin and selling it at a premium to those weird Jews that eat it.


----------



## betterbullocks (Aug 19, 2019)

Once we get neurogenesis down pat I'd give it some thought. Until then there is absolutely, positively, no reason to care one way or the other.


----------



## Providence (Aug 19, 2019)

These insensitive faggots aren't being helpful. As my username implies,  I'm a goddamn professional.  So glad you joined us this evening! 

Okay.  The foreskin is lost, the nerve endings are lost,  that's over, forever.  And that's okay,  because good heavens finding a man who can last more than a minute or two is a trial.  Is this about sensitivity? You don't need more sensitivity.  If you somehow do need more sensitivity,  jerk off more gently and less often. That poor thing has been through enough. 

The pics with the neo foreskin do not look natural, they look quite bizarre. In the dark, you'll "pass", but I'd love to know what compels you to "pass".  

Uncircumcised dicks are icky. They just are.  They look bestial, like dog dick. It's revolting. As you age, it will get more horrible - ask any carer in a geriatric home about this for more info.   
There are bloodless,  painless circumcision options now,  such as the plastibell - infants aren't being traumatized anymore in modern facilities.   



Your dick appears skinny.  To me, this is the most egregious offense.  The incredible stretch of a big, thick penis is the entire point of being with a man.  If your dick improves considerably when erect,  I'd love to see, but as it stands,  3/10, would not bang.  

TL;DR - your foreskin is the least of your problems.  

P.S - GROOM for the love of jesus, you've got hair up your shaft, ffs.


----------



## beautiful person (Aug 19, 2019)

Rice Is Ready said:


> Are you implying these guys are pathetic???View attachment 897565


Lol, they're menstruating


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Aug 19, 2019)

I came into this thread with low expectations, and I'm still disappointed. And disgusted. Definitely very disgusted. All in all, 8/10 thread, at least I got to see what a restored foreskin looks like. Now, where in the settings menu do I find the option to delete this from my brain?

Restoring a foreskin is pathetic and will not improve your life, unless you plan on collecting smeg.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Aug 19, 2019)

look man, im sorry for what you going through but ForeskinSnatcher is retarded. i too got my forskin stolan by a rabbi but you dont see me Crying about it. sex still feels damn good even without the forskin.


----------



## Shaved Kiwis (Aug 19, 2019)

My mom used to beat me with an extension cord and my pops just straight up abandoned me and yet both of my parents loved me enough not to let some Jew goblin motherfucker cut a chunk of my dick off. *The fact of the matter is  that there is no real point in foreskin restoration because the tip of your dong is already desensitized from flopping around unsheathed for all these years.*



Surf and TERF said:


> My understanding is that most women think uncircumcised penises are unattractive.



Most women don't live in the US and therefore don't have a chance to be desensitized by a deluge of mangled cocks. Which is why kikes not only push porn to normalize degeneracy they also push it to normalize genital mutilation so all them European super models don't throw up when hedge fund manager Schlomowitz whips out his snipped schmeckle for the first time.


----------



## Flávia’s Cleaning Service (Aug 19, 2019)

Imagine actually wanting that caveman hood back when your parents already did you a favor by civilizing your godless, savage cock.


----------



## Terminus Est (Aug 19, 2019)

Fuck off back to Reddit or the chan you came from


----------



## Samoyed (Aug 19, 2019)

Is this real life or is this fantasy


----------



## Babyspackle (Aug 19, 2019)

Caught in a landslide no escape from reality


----------



## Queen Of The Harpies (Aug 19, 2019)

Open your eyes look up to the skies and see OP's deformed peepee


----------



## Queen Of The Harpies (Aug 19, 2019)

stan584 said:


> Here it is!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: gross nsfw
> ...



Naughty Noo Noo!


----------



## Billy_Mays_SixPack (Aug 19, 2019)

OP have you considered shaving down there? No woman is going to suck your cock with that amount of bush there.


----------



## Flustercuck (Aug 19, 2019)

I came to this thread


----------



## Tomboy Respecter (Aug 19, 2019)

Ha. Thanks for making me feel a bit more confident OP. It truly takes someone as autistic and sadistic as you to not only try to rebuild their lost foreskin, but post the failed results to people they don't know. At least I'm not that much of a fuck up.


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Aug 19, 2019)

Surf and TERF said:


> My understanding is that most women think uncircumcised penises are unattractive.



Really? No idea for women here but for guys into guys here it's the opposite. You'll lose pokes/waves on Grindr etc if you mention you're circumcised even if you're a 10/10.

Not that you won't get any attention, it's just that it's exclusively practiced for medical or religious reasons here; it's not the norm.


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Aug 19, 2019)

I'm 100% against GM, not even date a man who got the barbaric proceedure but thanks to the yank's glorification of cut cock, it's normalised and even think it's OK to do it to babies when they can't give consent and later in life resent their parents' decision.

OP, you're making a fool of yourself so stop it. I'm all for advocating anti circumsition and going against the ugly practise but please be smart about it or did the rabi take your brains too?

Thanks for the dick pics, now I know to not date a "restored" guy too, looks like weird pottery.


----------



## VV 422 (Aug 19, 2019)

I have no words for this.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Aug 19, 2019)

Kuchipatchi said:


> OP, you're making a fool of yourself so stop it. I'm all for advocating anti circumsition and going against the ugly practise but please be smart about it or did the rabi take your brains too?



Circumcision does cause brain damage. More so than being on active duty in war does. Higher rates of PTSD, about 50% (Ramos and Boyle (2000). Iraq war vets have about 20% rate of PTSD.

So actually, yes, by taking foreskin, they also take some of your brain functionality.

https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/moral-landscapes/201501/circumcision-s-psychological-damage


----------



## Terminus Est (Aug 19, 2019)

Kurtains said:


> Is this real life or is this fantasy


Too many people these days can't tell the difference any more.


----------



## XE 600 (Aug 19, 2019)

If you're circumcised then you should probably kys because you're less of a man without the penis skin sock.


----------



## Easterling (Aug 19, 2019)

On one hand OP actually delivered, on the other hand this is the kind of autism I expect from a /B/ thread.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Aug 19, 2019)

Sofonda Cox said:


> These insensitive faggots aren't being helpful. As my username implies,  I'm a goddamn professional.  So glad you joined us this evening!
> 
> Okay.  The foreskin is lost, the nerve endings are lost,  that's over, forever.  And that's okay,  because good heavens finding a man who can last more than a minute or two is a trial.  Is this about sensitivity? You don't need more sensitivity.  If you somehow do need more sensitivity,  jerk off more gently and less often. That poor thing has been through enough.
> 
> ...


----------



## Animewasamistake (Aug 19, 2019)

This is the biggest bruh of 2019 so far.


----------



## RG 448 (Aug 19, 2019)

SkeetNYeet said:


> Because I think it's stupid and the people who worry about it are stupid.


Okay but why do you say _that_?


----------



## ES 195 (Aug 19, 2019)

Testaclese Maximus said:


> Okay but why do you say _that_?


Because because...

Also 7 pages for this thread, what the fuck?


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Aug 19, 2019)

Good news OP





						Why Tiny Dicks Might Come Back Into Fashion
					

You'll never guess which publication is behind this one. The modern Western world loves a big fat dick. Beyond porn norms and pop culture glorifications, several studies indicate that the average woman who has sex with men may prefer a larger than average penis. (There has been far less research...




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## The best and greatest (Aug 19, 2019)

Easterling said:


> On one hand OP actually delivered, on the other hand this is the kind of autism I expect from a /B/ thread.


This thread is just the thing I needed to bring my spirits back up.


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Aug 19, 2019)

Seriously, what's with all the dick stuff recently?


----------



## Sexual Chocolate (Aug 19, 2019)

Are you looking for tips?


----------



## Death Grip (Aug 19, 2019)

I've heard that thickness is better than length. So a long cock without much girth is much less satisfying than a slightly shorter dick with a bit of wideness going on. Or so I have heard anyway.
Most disappointed at the lack of heart shaped pubes or hard cock. Would have been the icing on the cake for this thread.


----------



## stan584 (Aug 19, 2019)

Sofonda Cox said:


> Your dick appears skinny.  To me, this is the most egregious offense.  The incredible stretch of a big, thick penis is the entire point of being with a man.  If your dick improves considerably when erect,  I'd love to see, but as it stands,  3/10, would not bang.





Spoiler: NSFW


----------



## Death Grip (Aug 19, 2019)

Is that erect? Or just half way? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Revan (Aug 19, 2019)

Why is it getting progressively smaller?


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Aug 19, 2019)

Shaved Kiwis said:


> My mom used to beat me with an extension cord and my pops just straight up abandoned me


I didn't know you were black. Huh.

@stan584 I heard that you can increase the overall length and girth of your dong by sticking it in a rat trap three times a day. If you don't have a rat trap handy just slam it in a car door.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Aug 19, 2019)

Even Odder said:


> Now we are fuckin talking.
> 
> Come on Romeo, it's time to make some real moves and if you play your cards right we could probably hook you up with an actual vagina to play with. I recommend @DocHoliday1977  or @LagoonaBlue maybe @Dopey Cunt
> 
> Are you a my Little pony fan by chance? @stan584



Sex trafficking, Tony? I just took a picture of your post. You and @Exigent Circumcisions are done for. When did you become my pimp?


...and dumbass Harvey 'hearts' the post.  What a boatload of idiots.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Aug 19, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Sex trafficking, Tony? I just took a picture of your post. You and @Exigent Circumcisions are done for. When did you become my pimp?
> 
> 
> ...and dumbass Harvey 'hearts' the post.  What a boatload of idiots.


Hey Pam. How are you doing? Are you well?
What do you think of @stan584's restored pp?


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Aug 19, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> Hey Pam. How are you doing? Are you well?
> What do you think of @stan584's restored pp?


I think men like Harvey Weinstein And Tony Robbins are sexually defunct with either criminal antisocial behavior and can't have sex or have irreversable erectile dysfunction. Either way, their sex obsession screams lack of sexual prowess and performance.

I'm doing great, personally.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Aug 19, 2019)

spoiler that shit you perv!

"edit" his learning.


----------



## PantsOfDesire (Aug 19, 2019)

You should go to Target and show it to the staff for their opinions. They are the experts on this kind of thing.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Aug 19, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Sex trafficking, Tony? I just took a picture of your post. You and @Exigent Circumcisions are done for. When did you become my pimp?
> 
> 
> ...and dumbass Harvey 'hearts' the post.  What a boatload of idiots.


Pam. My dood. We were just talking nice like last week and now youre saying I'm done for? Come on man we were going to get married


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Aug 19, 2019)

Gravityqueen4life said:


> spoiler that shit you perv!


There's no point in even asking; he's clearly getting off on this.


----------



## byuu (Aug 19, 2019)

Those damn kikes not only took your foreskin, they also gave you a small dick and a humiliation fetish..


----------



## Looney Troons (Aug 19, 2019)

you ever play monster rancher?  Your dick looks like this dude lol


----------



## Providence (Aug 19, 2019)

stan584 said:


> Spoiler: NSFW
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 898496


That's not erect.


----------



## Mesh Gear Fox (Aug 19, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> Circumcision does cause brain damage. More so than being on active duty in war does. Higher rates of PTSD, about 50% (Ramos and Boyle (2000). Iraq war vets have about 20% rate of PTSD.


Oh please.  I'm cut and my exes have all been cut and none of us have PTSD.  Claiming that 50% of circumcised men are traumatized by it is ridiculous.  I'm a Gen Xer and 80%+  percent of us are clipped and we're not crying about it.  That's like claiming children who have had a wound sutured or a broken bone are suffering life-long consequences from a single traumatic injury.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Aug 19, 2019)

Mesh Gear Fox said:


> Oh please.  I'm cut and my exes have all been cut and none of us have PTSD.  Claiming that 50% of circumcised men are traumatized by it is ridiculous.  I'm a Gen Xer and 80%+  percent of us are clipped and we're not crying about it.  That's like claiming children who have had a wound sutured or a broken bone are suffering life-long consequences from a single traumatic injury.



In what circumstance and at what age did you take the test to know rather than guess?


----------



## Mesh Gear Fox (Aug 19, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> In what circumstance and at what age did you take the test to know rather than guess?


Umm, I don't need a test to know I don't have PTSD.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Aug 19, 2019)

Shaved Kiwis said:


> *The fact of the matter is that there is no real point in foreskin restoration because the tip of your dong is already desensitized from flopping around unsheathed for all these years.*



This is not stricltly correct, I'm pretty sure it can regain somewhere about 30-40% of sensitivity (not the nerves in the skin itself obviously) after a couples of months from a "restored" foreskin.



Spoiler


----------



## James Howlett (Aug 19, 2019)

Fuck foreskin restoration. Its 2019. Why aren't we talking about foreskin _enhancement?_ I want a kevlar lined foreskin that's 10 inches long and has a seal on the end so I can put my gun and spare change in it.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Aug 19, 2019)

James Howlett said:


> Fuck foreskin restoration. Its 2019. Why aren't we talking about foreskin _enhancement?_ I want a kevlar lined foreskin that's 10 inches long and has a seal on the end so I can put my gun and spare change in it.


God tier foreskin. Now were talking. Make God upset he formed that convenient so even God's like:

_"God damn I had it right the first time...this was one of my greatest creations"_


----------



## Lemmingwise (Aug 19, 2019)

We could probably grow foreskins from fibroplasts made from.. umm well foreskins.


----------



## Mesh Gear Fox (Aug 19, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> This is not stricltly correct, I'm pretty sure it can regain somewhere about 30-40% of sensitivity (not the nerves in the skin itself obviously) after a couples of months from a "restored" foreskin.


The conundrum in the medical community is that there are studies that say circumcision makes no difference in sensitivity, others state it reduces it.  There's no real consensus. I personally kind of lean towards that it would, over time, increase sensitivity.  Your head isn't constantly rubbing against your boxers, which can cause the skin to get thicker.  Underwear usually is made of soft material, but it's still continuous contact against fabric that's not as soft as skin (also any moisture is wicked away).  I've read anecdotal reports from guys who have restored that the skin softens and their head is more sensitive that before.  So far, there haven't been any proper medical studies about restoration, so it's kind of a guess.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Aug 19, 2019)

Mesh Gear Fox said:


> The conundrum in the medical community is that there are studies that say circumcision makes no difference in sensitivity, others state it reduces it. There's no real consensus. I personally kind of lean towards that it would, over time, increase sensitivity.



This is why I got interested in the subject as a teen, despite myself not ever having any issues relating to this.

I was part of a market research group for sex educational materials for teens. They wanted to know what names we thought were best, hear our comments, etcetera. They also had us do some of the tests on a computer.

There was one question which had really anomylous answer; it was a question about condom usage and one of the (wrong) answers of the multiple choice question was that circumcision would reduce sensitivity.  I picked it, just for curiosity sake, because the weird thing was, that answer had nothing to do with the question. Then rather than telling me it was the wrong answer, it told me that I was wrong about losing sensitivity from circumcision. I accepted it as truth, but some curiosity about the way it was structured lingered. What did that have to do with safe sex? Why was it in there? Why was it stuffed into a question, essentially half-hidden, yet obviously put in there with specific intent?

I forgot about it for a while, but whenever something popped up, like a european country wanting to ban circumcision for babies, it scratched that old itch and I read whatever I could about it. Each time a European country made moves towards this, they were prevented by jewish lobby's with accusations of antisemitism and that it was an attack on religious freedom. Each time it was dropped and not a single European country ended up going through with it, even though at its face it is barberous to do cosmetic surgery on newborn babies and seems to go against many of the values that we hold.

In more recent years I've read numerous studies on the subject. There were so many that were obviously bad and what seems to me, only done with the intent to deceive. Studies in Africa which are used to say that circumcision helps prevent STD's, when even in the paper it clearly states that only the circumcised group was shown how to use condoms. Perhaps more relevant to your point, studies that enjoyment is equal for circumcised and uncircumcised, when you read the study, they asked the question "do you enjoy sex" and 100% answered yes, of both circumcised and uncircumcised group. In fact they answered yes overwhelmingly to almost every question in the study, making me wonder if they even spoke english/understood/cared about the answers in that specific one. I can dig them up if anyone cares.

---------------

It's true that studies about enjoyment of sex show at best marginal differences. There is some statistically relevant difference in enjoyment more so for the female partners than the men themselves (the back-forth motion of foreskin helps maintain natural lubricant whereas a circumcised penis scoops out the fluids), but we're still talking about small differences of 2-5% reporting higher enjoyment. It's almost too small to even mention.

Though the question itself is a red herring. You're cutting off something that has nerve endings in it. By definition, you're reducing sensitivity. It's not just about exposing the glans and the keratinization that follows, it's also that you're cutting off healthy tissue that has evolved for a purpose.


----------



## stan584 (Aug 19, 2019)

Gravityqueen4life said:


> spoiler that shit you perv!


I don't know how to spoiler. Please help?!


----------



## Revan (Aug 19, 2019)

stan584 said:


> I don't know how to spoiler. Please help?!


Too late now


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Aug 19, 2019)

stan584 said:


> I don't know how to spoiler. Please help?!


Says the guy who spoiled his pecker.


----------



## Flávia’s Cleaning Service (Aug 19, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> I think men like Harvey Weinstein And Tony Robbins are sexually defunct with either criminal antisocial behavior and can't have sex or have irreversable erectile dysfunction. Either way, their sex obsession screams lack of sexual prowess and performance.
> 
> I'm doing great, personally.


Why don't you traffic some nudes into Stan's DMs so he can beat his science experiment of a prick for a couple minutes?


----------



## NerdShamer (Aug 19, 2019)

stan584 said:


> I don't know how to spoiler. Please help?!


Shave your pubes into a swatiska and post it in chat. Someone with an red name will give you an very important lesson.


----------



## stan584 (Aug 19, 2019)

NerdShamer said:


> Someone with an red name will give you an very important lesson.



Who, the Museum of Tolerance?


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Aug 19, 2019)

Anybody who gets that upset about his foreskin being gone is a nutjob. And sure, it might decrease sexual pleasure, but it obviously doesn't decrease it that much.

It's just some weird thing men fixate on when they're already squirrely, and Alt-Right fags especially fixate on it since it lets them rant about THE JEW.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Aug 20, 2019)

Jerkov said:


> Why don't you traffic some nudes into Stan's DMs so he can beat his science experiment of a prick for a couple minutes?




Why don't you? Maybe he's gay and you are too?


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Aug 20, 2019)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> Anybody who gets that upset about his foreskin being gone is a nutjob. And sure, it might decrease sexual pleasure, but it obviously doesn't decrease it that much.
> 
> It's just some weird thing men fixate on when they're already squirrely, and Alt-Right fags especially fixate on it since it lets them rant about THE JEW.




Another account Harvey?


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Aug 20, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Another account Harvey?



Who the fuck is Harvey?


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Aug 20, 2019)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> Who the fuck is Harvey?




A rapist Jew who is going to jail.   And I have Jewish heritage so I don't hate myself, just rapist predators.


----------



## ZooSmell (Aug 20, 2019)

This thread needs to be archived for future Farmers to see.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Aug 20, 2019)

You really think this place and all of you have a future? What optimism!


----------



## queerape (Aug 20, 2019)

I don't see much point to it, it's purely cosmetic and doesn't restore the nerve endings as much. Besides, you can live without one just fine, I don't think it should be done on children for body agency reasons, but considering most white men in America have sex just fine you can live without one.


----------



## Death Grip (Aug 20, 2019)

Mesh Gear Fox said:


> Oh please.  I'm cut and my exes have all been cut and none of us have PTSD.  Claiming that 50% of circumcised men are traumatized by it is ridiculous.  I'm a Gen Xer and 80%+  percent of us are clipped and we're not crying about it.  That's like claiming children who have had a wound sutured or a broken bone are suffering life-long consequences from a single traumatic injury.



But this isn't like breaking open your skull, or loosing a finger. This is an attack on your baby making equipment, your central point of physiological focus for your biological reality. That shit has to hurt, no?


----------



## Black Waltz (Aug 20, 2019)

is the op game dude


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Aug 20, 2019)

Death Grip said:


> But this isn't like breaking open your skull, or loosing a finger. This is an attack on your baby making equipment, your central point of physiological focus for your biological reality. That shit has to hurt, no?



wtf is biological reality


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Aug 20, 2019)

Uncanny Valley said:


> wtf is biological reality



Found the Synthetic!


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Aug 20, 2019)

Buster O'Keefe said:


> Found the Synthetic!



They finally got me.


----------



## Death Grip (Aug 20, 2019)

The thing that dictates what gamates you produce, sperm or ovum. The thing that troons try and deny with their indoctrination and belief system.


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Aug 20, 2019)

Death Grip said:


> gamates



Gay mates?


----------



## ES 195 (Aug 20, 2019)

Death Grip said:


> The thing that dictates what gamates you produce, sperm or ovum. The thing that troons try and deny with their indoctrination and belief system.


Nigga what?


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Aug 20, 2019)

SkeetNYeet said:


> Nigga what?



Don't deny biological reality and gamermates!


----------



## ES 195 (Aug 20, 2019)

Buster O'Keefe said:


> Don't deny biological reality and gamermates!


Do gamermates bring back foreskin? Is that biological reality?


----------



## Jeffrey Epstein (Aug 20, 2019)

Here's a poem that I wrote just for you OP:

Japanese teeth
Japanese teeth
Japanese teeth

Bloody dick

- J. Epelstein


----------



## Death Grip (Aug 20, 2019)

Did none of youse do high school biology? Gamates is the

Oh you know what I cannot be asked to explain, go Google it of you really don't know.


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Aug 20, 2019)

Death Grip said:


> Did none of youse do high school biology? Gamates is the
> 
> Oh you know what I cannot be asked to explain, go Google it of you really don't know.


Nigga google said you were stoned all through biology class. Try it yourself.


----------



## Death Grip (Aug 20, 2019)

Googling gamates? I just did like literally five minutes ago because my tired brain was being untrustworthy when it comes to spelling things at the moment.


----------



## Black Waltz (Aug 20, 2019)

what is this thread someone help plz


----------



## ES 195 (Aug 20, 2019)

Death Grip said:


> Googling gamates? I just did like literally five minutes ago because my tired brain was being untrustworthy when it comes to spelling things at the moment.


It just dawned on me, are you actually talking about stem cells and trying to use those to regrow foreskin? If not, I'm still fucking lost.


----------



## Death Grip (Aug 20, 2019)

No  I was at a starting point of damage to a penis is not like damage to another part of the body because it is Manhood, the central point of joy and procreation for a biological male.
Then someone asked what is physiological reality, so I defined that in vaguely scientific terms, with the use of the word gamates ie if you are born male you produce sperm, if you are born female you produce ovum. 
But nope no current stem cell research for regrowing foreskins, which is a shame as foreskins make penises much more appealing to look at, as well as increasing pleasure when used as they should be during fucking.


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Aug 20, 2019)

Death Grip said:


> No  I was at a starting point of damage to a penis is not like damage to another part of the body because it is Manhood, the central point of joy and procreation for a biological male.
> Then someone asked what is physiological reality, so I defined that in vaguely scientific terms, with the use of the word gamates ie if you are born male you produce sperm, if you are born female you produce ovum.
> But nope no current stem cell research for regrowing foreskins, which is a shame as foreskins make penises much more appealing to look at, as well as increasing pleasure when used as they should be during fucking.



Gay meets


----------



## Death Grip (Aug 20, 2019)

Is that like some code word for Grindr?


----------

